# My Angel’s Nude Flight



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem based on a dream my angel, Joannuszka Slisznuszka had in which she, at night ran around nude on the streets. This being my interpretation of her dream. 

My angel in nocturnal visions of fantasy, 
soars uncovered in mysterious city of light 
my angel winds of summer swirl golden locks 
in night of splendor oh, my bogina divine luxury 

My angel in abundance of reverie 
undresses of complex nay to be limited 
My angel exposing in body liberal ideas of revolution 

My angel chains of slavery are broken 
my angel be set free possessed 
by internal valor of confidence 
nay corralled by shame

My angel freed of timid threads
breasts of majesty augment desires 
my angel gliding avenues on wings of sensuality 

My angel, traversing heavens 
her rose of sweet perspiration is caressed 
freshness awakening pours of ivory skin 
breeze chafing nipples raising in virtue 
composing adventure of bogina 
on landscape of wonder 

My angel, body of bogina amongst clouds 
wonders in tornado, elevated fearless 
she is coveted in admiration with delicate glances 



My angel, arches divine open her truth 
in emotions of pleasure 
to all proclaims purity of soul 
decorated in tender fragility 

My angel nude wears soul of lovely being 
as bogina ennobled in laments of feelings


----------

